# IC through ValueOptions



## ScrambledEggs

No offense, to TAM but I wanted to talk to a pro about my marriage as I am following through with ending it. Probably should have done this months ago. My wife, or STBXW refuses MC or IC.

I have five free sessions through ValueOptions from my employer so I might as well use it.

The problem is I have a list of names but I can't find any bio information on 95% of them so I am making the decision based on name and specialty alone. Also, I have called 6 so far and none of them had a person answer the phone and its been days with no call back. I followed up with one who has an office and they say they never got my message an could 'fit me in' sometime in two months (WTF). 

One has their home address listed for their contact. Am I really suppose to go over to someone's house and talk about this stuff? 

This all seems to be very strange compared to every other experience I have had with healthcare. 

Any thoughts or comments? Is this typical? Whatever slight faith or respect that I have in the value of IC/MC is slipping fast.


----------



## Funkykatz

Finding a good therapist can be difficult. Once you do find someone to take you on as a client it can take a couple of weeks to a couple of months to get you in. Also a lot of the time the first therapist you go and see you may not connect with and you may want to try someone else. The only way that I got into a good therapist was a mental hospital stay and they got me as a client of a great therapist right away. It's kinda sad that it took all that just for me to find good help.


----------



## EleGirl

ScrambledEggs said:


> No offense, to TAM but I wanted to talk to a pro about my marriage as I am following through with ending it. Probably should have done this months ago. My wife, or STBXW refuses MC or IC.
> 
> I have five free sessions through ValueOptions from my employer so I might as well use it.
> 
> The problem is I have a list of names but I can't find any bio information on 95% of them so I am making the decision based on name and specialty alone. Also, I have called 6 so far and none of them had a person answer the phone and its been days with no call back. I followed up with one who has an office and they say they never got my message an could 'fit me in' sometime in two months (WTF).
> 
> One has their home address listed for their contact. Am I really suppose to go over to someone's house and talk about this stuff?
> 
> This all seems to be very strange compared to every other experience I have had with healthcare.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments? Is this typical? Whatever slight faith or respect that I have in the value of IC/MC is slipping fast.


I have seen a therapist and a MC who worked out their own. Both of them had their home set up so that part of their home were offices. We were not sitting in their living room or at their dinning room table. Both of them were excellent. 

Counseling and therapy are different then most medical practice as they need to medical equipment.

It's also different because in recent years they have been squeezed harder then doctors to reduce their cost. So some of them are finding it very hard to keep expensive offices.


----------

